# Mushroom woods photo



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is a shot of one of my morel woods up North.
Notice the wide variety of trees and some green growth. A few pines scattered in there in the background.
I just cannot remember where this is, hmmm lets see...  Oh yeah, it's North of I-96 .
Anyone else has pictures of their woods, lets see em!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

that looks like prime mushroom area


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, it does look good. Oddly it kind of looks like my mother-in-laws backyard in relation to trees too. I can't wait to look next weekend!!!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Looks real nice looking set of woods Ogm!
Looks like mostly poplars, maybe an ash and a few birches?

This is not my photo, but it shows why folks go up north for Black Morels.
Dang things are tripping hazzard!

http://www.pasty.com/discuss/messages/2392/2510.jpg

mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Looks real nice looking set of woods Ogm!
> Looks like mostly poplars, maybe an ash and a few birches?
> 
> This is not my photo, but it shows why folks go up north for Black Morels.
> ...


 SO where's that spot!!:yikes::lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> Looks real nice looking set of woods Ogm!
> Looks like mostly poplars, maybe an ash and a few birches?
> 
> This is not my photo, but it shows why folks go up north for Black Morels.
> ...


:lol: Never found em like that Michigan Mike!

Ash, birch, popplar, cherry, beech, maple, pine and some other stuff mixed in that wooded area. Deeper in are some open areas with moss and ferns and prickers they come up in. And it is NOT privately owned .


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> :lol: Never found em like that Michigan Mike!
> 
> Ash, birch, popplar, cherry, beech, maple, pine and some other stuff mixed in that wooded area. Deeper in are some open areas with moss and ferns and prickers they come up in. And it is NOT privately owned .


 Behind my mother-in-laws it's kind of swampy, but has alot of dryer areas near it.(Not submerged and normal.) It's got maples, ash, birch, oak, and some popplars as well I believe. I never looked back there yet, but sounds good.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> :lol: Never found em like that Michigan Mike!
> .


Sure you haven't OGM!
I guess we better keep them northern michigan biguns a secret!:shhh:


Good luck to you this year!
Mike


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Geez that looks familiar..... If you run into me you gonna recognize me?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

hey stump jumper good luck shroomin this season.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

You too man! I hear them popping! Bags full this weekend


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> Geez that looks familiar..... If you run into me you gonna recognize me?


Let ya know if I recognize ya somewhere! I do tend to avoid folks though, if'n there is room enough.
No woods photos to share? Mushroom porn is always good to see...


----------



## Michiganbirdman (Jun 6, 2006)

what makes a good mushroom woods?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I wish I knew that answer.
So many places I have checked just don't produce (morels that is). And they often have all the right stuff on the surface. Kinda weird


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Ya here's my mom in a hot spot, she has one lonely black in her sack...

We found about 50 thumb size blacks this weekend, but there was hundreds of teenie ones... Had to back out and tiptoe out so we didnt step on any.


----------

